# engine swap



## bigtoyz (Sep 6, 2016)

Just ready to swap a 2008 3.5 into a 2004 Maxima 3.5 engine bay. Any suggestions which is the better route: pull engine up or drop the engine, subframe, trans, ect? I have the hoist and cherry picker? I plan to install new timing chains, gears. Any recommended kit/manufacturer? (I put aftermarket timing chain in another engine and it broke after 100 miles. Destroyed the motor. Dont want to do that again).Anything else (Cats, ect to inspect while engines out)? I know I probably will swap oil pan and intake but I want to avoid redoing something while engines out and easy to get to.
Thanks for any advise.


----------

